

Longest Tweet Contest winners announced, including one fish - wdaher
http://blog.ksplice.com/2010/04/1st-international-longest-tweet-contest-the-winners/

======
shadowz
I love these challenges. There was an another a while back to compress images
into 140 characters. [http://stackoverflow.com/questions/891643/twitter-image-
enco...](http://stackoverflow.com/questions/891643/twitter-image-encoding-
challenge)

